# Skx007 Time Adjustment



## GuyJ (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi,

I've just received a new SKX007 but I think there may be a problem with the movement. If I pull the crown out to the second position to adjust the minute and hour hands should I not also expect the seconds sweep hand to stop? Currently it continues on its merry way around the face







by default. If I rotate the minute and hour hands clockwise the seconds hand continues too. However if I rotate them anti-clockwise the seconds hand either stops (jerkily) or even ticks anticlockwise







.

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

IIRC the movement of this watch (7S26) is non hacking - i.e the second hand will not stop when the crown is pulled out. To that extent the watch behaviour is correct







. As far as winding backwards I'd suggest that may not do your watch anygood by the sounds of it







- whether thats how it should be I don't know - I'm sure somebody will be along wit hthe answer, this Seiko movement is very popular.

Hope this helps


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

GuyJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just received a new SKX007 but I think there may be a problem with the movement. If I pull the crown out to the second position to adjust the minute and hour hands should I not also expect the seconds sweep hand to stop? Currently it continues on its merry way around the face
> 
> ...


All is well with your watch. It's a non hacking movement, so will not stop when you pull out the crown. A little gentle backwards pressure will stop the movement just long enough to set the seconds.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

You might be interested in this..SKX007 initial review


----------



## GuyJ (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks all.

I guess I've been spoilt with the Valjoux 7750 in my Sinn 103st!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

GuyJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just received a new SKX007 but I think there may be a problem with the movement. If I pull the crown out to the second position to adjust the minute and hour hands should I not also expect the seconds sweep hand to stop? Currently it continues on its merry way around the face
> 
> ...


Normal Behaviour


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

GuyJ said:


> I guess I've been spoilt with the Valjoux 7750 in my Sinn 103st!


Yes, perhaps, but don't forget that you're not comparing like with like. To use an analogy, it's like moving from a Lexus to a Ford. Both good products, but a definite and discernible difference in price, quality and desirability.

Rob


----------

